# building a conveyor dryer... ?



## jlcanterbury (Jul 26, 2007)

We all know that building something yourself, provided you have the means, can save a lot of money compared to purchasing that something retail.

Well I have seen a lot of information on building a press or building an exposure unit, but never on building a conveyor dryer. Right now that is where I'm heading because of the high cost of conveyor dryers and the fact that unlike a press or exposure unit, this is an area that doesn't need exact precision that will affect your end result. (ie building a press and trying to get correct registration)

It doesn't seem like it would be too complicated to build one, but i may be wrong and that's why I have a few questions...

first off, many conveyor dryers are somewhere around 2000 watts... well the flash dryer that i have is also 2000 watts, do these two dryers use basically the same type of heating element?

I was thinking that if I could buy another 2000 watt flash unit and mount it inside an enclosure with proper insulation, heat shields, and gates it should yield the proper temperature for curing shirts.

now really all that's left is constructing a base for the unit and installing a slow speed motor onto a conveyor belt of some sort, and calibrating the speed for a proper cure.

to me it seems simple enough, and would most likely save over $1,000 

am I mistaken here, why doesn't anybody construct their own conveyor dryer and would it be worth it for me to give it a try?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Just my .02 cents, I would never tried to build my own conveyor dryer. Just too complicated for me. This is not the type of thing I would want to mess with. You'll end up spending a LOT of time on it, and still may never get it functioning as well as a real one would. And how much is all that time worth? Is it really worth the $1000 you expect to "save".

Are you going to put a thermostat in it so that it power cycles like in commercial dryers? Because that will save you a lot in electricity costs. Will you be able to control your heat? Most flashes are just on or off. How will you power the 2 flashes? Chain them together? Have you thought about how much electricity it will use with 2 flashes going rather than a single commercial dryer?

You can also search through these forums for information because there has been several people asking the same question.


----------



## jlcanterbury (Jul 26, 2007)

i have seen a few questions on this but no answers... can you point me to these threads Rusty?

I don't plan on using two flash units, I was simply going to shroud one within a metal enclosure. (if I were to use two i would not "chain them together", I have experience in metal working and I would build a proper frame and enclosure). I will control the heat with shields which i could raise and lower to trap or expel heat. 

and as far as energy uses go, the 2000 watt heat element i would be using won't use more energy than the 2000 watt conveyor dryer i would purchase otherise (also, a cheap moderl without an energy saving power cycle)


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

jlcanterbury said:


> i have seen a few questions on this but no answers... can you point me to these threads Rusty?


I'm pretty sure there have been others, but this is the only one I found doing a quick search that was related.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t19058.html


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a link to some plans from Street Art USA. I bought the plans for the exposure unit. Preston (who contributes a lot on the USSP forums) has a lot of knowledge, and I wouldn't hesitate to rely on his expertise.

StreetArt USA :: Downloadable Equipment Plans


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is a video of a home built converyor dryer some guy made. Maybe you can contact him and find out how he did it. YouTube - Home built Screen Printing Conveyor Dryer


----------



## vestido (Oct 10, 2007)

There are plans in earlier editions of "How to print tshirts for fun and profit". Search for the older books like on Amazon or Abebooks. The plans are right there. If you wish, I would be able to send via email.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Here is where you can find the plans for a diy dryer.
http://www.boomstrike.com/component/...art/Itemid,26/


----------



## MikeVastex (Nov 11, 2008)

Another option you have is to use your flash unit and just purchase a conveyor from a manufacturer. Many equipment manufacturers will sell you just the conveyor from their conveyor dryer. That way you can just roll your flash over top of the conveyor and on you go. The downside to this is obviously your inability to adjust the heat from the flash. You'd just run the flash full bore(probably the only option) and adjust the height it sits over the conveyor and the speed of the conveyor. Once you're ready to upgrade, simply buy the chamber to place on the conveyor! Good luck! Keep us posted on what you decide!


----------



## vestido (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I actually thought of that. Necessity is the mother of invention. I'll probably go with building my own from plans from an earlier edition of "How To Print T-Shirts For Fun And Profit". Thanks anyway!


----------



## g00glethis1 (Mar 22, 2010)

are the set of plans any good?


----------



## e22s (Apr 28, 2009)

i think ive check everywhere and everyone said it wasnt a good idea building your own..


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

I had thought about building one of my own and was planning on converting a treadmill. - Scotty


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

g00glethis1 said:


> are the set of plans any good?


I couldnt tell you if they are good or not. The idea is fairly simple and you can easily purchase the heat panels.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

scottyjr said:


> I had thought about building one of my own and was planning on converting a treadmill. - Scotty


This is what I am doing, using the motor and speed controller from a treadmill. However, you will have to use a 6:1 chain, gear or belt reduction to get a slow enough speed. Treadmills generally don't have any torque at the lowest speeds.


----------



## Eaglebauer (Apr 25, 2010)

I am shocked at all the-at best questionable advice, and at worst just plain bad and misinformation on some of these threads.
First-YES you can build one from scratch or better rebuild one like I am.
Second-The actual heating elements are the same basic industry standard, *infrared wide area panel heaters *for both flash cures and conveyor dryers. They just come in different grades and ratings.

I am getting back into printing (commercial printing) after a 10-12 year hiatus (1988-2000) and I am going to do it on the cheap and I don't mean cheap equipment.
I just picked up an old 72"x48" that still works for $250.
It has a variable 2 gear chain drive belt and dual 110/220 option (its like having 2 dryers) which is crazy. So for small runs (60 pcs per hour) I could use the 110v
Looked around and found (3) 12"x24" NIB *Chromalox *_ infared wide area_ elements for $350!
These elements are 7200w and have a max of 1650 F and retail for $1100 each 
And it's not like I have been hawk on this matter, it took a few hours searching online.
I have friends that are sparkies that will wire up the new elements and hard wire the 240v directly to its own box for beer & food
So for around $700 (+$100 for misc) I will have a relatively new high end high production unit that can handle 250+ pieces per hour

Actually I would never buy anything new, most of this stuff is coming from China and it's crap. I would much rather buy a 20 year old press for $1000 than a new one for $900 b/c most of these are aimed at consumers and are NOT industrial grade. Keep this in mind in 1992 I bought a used tiny 8' dryer for $2500 from my old boss whom paid $8,000 for it new in 1985 and is probably still in use (I gave it away in 2002).


----------



## weille (Nov 19, 2009)

Eaglebauer said:


> I just picked up an old 72"x48" that still works for $250.
> It has a variable 2 gear chain drive belt and dual 110/220 option (its like having 2 dryers) which is crazy. So for small runs (60 pcs per hour) I could use the 110v


whered you look for the used conveyor?

thanks


----------

